# Was macht ihr mit Hechten?



## fischbär (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

mal in die Runde gefragt, was macht Ihr (meist) mit maßigen Hechten? Zurücksetzen? Und wenn Ihr sie mitnimmt, was kocht Ihr draus?
Ich nehme nur die richtig großen zwischen 70 und 90 mit, wegen der Gräten... Und die schneide ich in Scheibchen und frittiere sie in der Pfanne nach Paprikawälzung.


----------



## Aalangler81 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

MOin,

ich brate die files vorher wende ich sie in mehl super lecker


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hi fischbär,
 in einer Auflaufform mit Butterfocken und einen Zeig Rosmarin, zum Schluss mit nem Schuss Weißwein ablöschen
 und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.
 Super easy und verdammt lecker.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Muckimors (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Aufgrund der Seltenheit dieses Fisches in unseren Gewässern kommt er dahin wo er hingehört, zurück ins Wasser...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Mulich (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Irgendwie verliere ich die Hecht nach dem Abhaken immer wieder. Das Anlanden einiger Fische bereitet mir immer noch Schwierigkeiten. ..obwohl ich das natürlich nicht will!!!


----------



## Muckimors (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Die 65er kommen genauso zurück wie die über 1 Meter....#6
Außerdem bin ich mittlerweile so alt, daß ich Gesetz und Schwachsinn unterscheiden kann


----------



## Muckimors (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Mulich schrieb:


> Irgendwie verliere ich die Hecht nach dem Abhaken immer wieder. Das Anlanden einiger Fische bereitet mir immer noch Schwierigkeiten. ..obwohl ich das natürlich nicht will!!!



.........:m


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Meine Güte...


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hechte gehen wenn ich sie *essen* will ab 75 cm mit 
 gibt es genug bei uns ,über 1 m sind sie aber relativ selten
 da sie wegen der zu hohen Wassertemperatur ab einer bestimmten Größe nur noch sehr zögerlich wachsen.
 Mach damit nicht viel Faxen ,filetiere ohne vorher auszunehmen ,häute sie ,waschen, würzen ,mit Salz und 
 Kräutern und einfach in Butter garen.
 Gibt es bis zu viermal jährlich .


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hab die nur als Beifang. Wenn da mal tatsächlich einer verwertet werden musste, dann hab ich die zu meiner Tante gebracht. Die hat sich gefreut, weil sie früher eine Zeit in Schweden gelebt hat und dort gab es öfters mal Hecht.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hechte haben wir hier im hohen Norden glücklicherweise ne Menge.

Wenn ich mal einen verwerten möchte, dann muss dieser eine Größe von 70-80 cm haben. Größer oder kleiner kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ists mir zu schade drum. Wird dann meist im Backofen in Aliofolie gemacht mit Thymian & dazu gibt's Rosmarinkartoffeln mit geschmolzener Butter. Ganz einfach & meiner Meinung nach sehr lecker.|rolleyes


----------



## Brachsenfan (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hab Hecht schon auf die verschiedensten Weisen zubereitet.
Kleinere(bis ca. 70cm) werden bei mir in der Regel zu Frikadellen verarbeitet. Seltener auch zu "Hechtklößchen" verarbeitet oder im ganzen heiß geräuchert.
Mittlere(ca. 70-85cm) werden Filetiert und in der Pfanne gebraten, in Folie auf dem Grill gegart oder heiß bzw. kalt geräuchert.
Größere(ab ca. 85cm) werden in Tranchen geschnitten, diese in der Pfanne angebraten und dann in einem Gemüse aus viel Tomaten, Kapern, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Oliven im Ofen fertig durchgegart.
Außerdem werden ALLE Hechtköpfe gesondert eingefroren(ohne Kiemen!) und wenn mehrere da sind, werden die Köpfe geräuchert. Man glaubt nicht, wie viel Fleisch an so einem Hechtkopf wegfällt, wenn man den Fisch nur filetiert, und den Rest wegwirft!
Außerdem sehr zu empfehlen ist die Hechtleber! Ungewürzt scharf in der Pfanne angebraten(durchgebraten!) und dann direkt vorm essen mit Salz+Pfeffer gewürzt, schmecken die wirklich hervorragend.(Barschleber übrigens auch!)
Ich hoffe, ich dir damit ein paar Anregungen liefern, wie man Hechte lecker verwerten kann und dabei so wenig Abfall wie nötig hat.
Na dann, `n Gutn!


----------



## Richi05 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hallo, 

was gut gehakt ist geht zurück, Rest bekommt Nachbarschaft, Angelkollege, 
ich selber mache Hechtfrikadellen und Hechtklöße (Ohne Haut schmeckt es besser).

  Petri
  Richi


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hechte kommen bei mir alle zurück, wenn mal einer unglücklich hängt, was zum Glück sehr sehr selten vorkommt, wird er einfach geschuppt, ausgenommen, in Stücke geschnitten, in Mehl gewälzt und gebraten...
 Dazu n frisches Baguette und das Essen ist fertig #6


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hallo,

von den ca. zwanzig Hechten, die ich so in der Saison fange gehen etwa fünf mit. Daß die Hechte selten sind finde ich absolut nicht, indes werden  natürlich nur welche entnommen, die auch ordentlich verwertet werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Joschkopp (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Releasen!


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Wenn ich auf Fisch angle,dann wird der gegessen...
Mit meinem Essen spiele ich nicht.


----------



## Hellesylt (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hallo fischbär,

besorg Dir mal Seelachsreifer, da gibt es verschiedene Anbieter.
Hecht filetieren einfrieren und im gefrorenen Zustand die Filets mit einer Küchenmaschine raspeln. (Nicht pürieren). Dann nach Anleitung die Lauge Herstellen die Raspeln 3 Tage reifen lassen, gut abtropfen lassen in Gläser füllen und mit geschmacksneutralem Öl auffüllen. Schmecktgenial.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Wenn ich auf Hecht angle, dann eigentlich immer mit dem Ziel der Entnahme. Das Mindestmaß liegt in Mittelfranken bei 60 cm, zurückgesetzt wird bei mir ab ca. 90cm.

 Zubereitung: Meist als Filets (eingeschnitten wie Karpfenfilets), selten als Fischklops.

 Pro Jahr entnehme ich ca. 5 Hechte.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Hecht ist bei mir Beifang.
Für gewöhnlich werden sie wieder released,wenn 
es mal nicht anders geht landet er mit Speckmantel im Backofen.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> ........ landet er mit Speckmantel im Backofen.




Wirklich lecker, kurz bevor der Hecht aus dem Backofen kommt noch mit einigen Scheiben Gauda belegen.

Habe seit mehreren Jahre keinen Hecht mehr entnommen, glaube ich muss mal wieder gezielt auf Hecht angeln.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Mir rutschen sie nach dem Abhaken immer auf magische Weise aus den Händen ins Wasser.  Nur wenn die zu stark bluten, bekomme ich die Fische zu halten.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hecht ....
> 
> es mal nicht anders geht landet er mit Speckmantel im Backofen.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305564
Lecker


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht blinkere, dann nehme ich einen maßigen Hecht für die Küche mit.

Meistens wird er filettiert, gehäutet und mit reichlich Kräutern/Gewürzen gebraten.

Oder aber die filets wandern in die "Portugiesische Fischsuppe"

Vorteil für mich: der kernige Geschmack des Hechtes verschwindet.

R.S.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Wenn ich einen Hecht entnehme, dann wird er nach dem Rezept "Bosses Hecht" zubereitet (chefkoch.de). 

Mindestmaß bei uns ist 65cm. Alles ab 75cm kann ich kaum noch sinnvoll verwerten, aufgrund der Menge an Fleisch. Einfrieren möchte ich nicht.

Rogner gehen, sofern gut gehakt, in der Regel wieder zurück, um für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

generell zurücksetzen.

dieses rezept was Ronny genannt hat ist allerdings in der tat empfehlenswert, ein/zwei mal im jahr nehm´ ich dafür dann mal einen 80-90er mit.


----------



## Purist (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Filetieren, Häuten, Salzen und ab in die Pfanne. Ich esse sogar lieber Hecht als Zander.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Hecht entnehme, dann wird er nach dem Rezept "Bosses Hecht" zubereitet (chefkoch.de).
> 
> Mindestmaß bei uns ist 65cm. Alles ab 75cm kann ich kaum noch sinnvoll verwerten, aufgrund der Menge an Fleisch.* Einfrieren möchte ich nicht.*
> 
> Rogner gehen, sofern gut gehakt, in der Regel wieder zurück, um für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.



Moin, also aufgetauter Hecht schmeckt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr,
der Qualitätsverlust ist mir bei Hecht zu hoch ; daher setze ich ungewollten Beifanghecht auch zurück - nach dem gezielten Fang von Hecht wird er auch 1-2 Tage später ganz frisch zubereitet.

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich kross gebratene Weißfische einem Hecht vorziehen würde...

R.S.


----------



## inselkandidat (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

braten,räuchern, dünsten, kochen, backen


----------



## JonnyBannana (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr sie mitnimmt, was kocht Ihr draus?



Hecht!


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Bosses Hecht! Eines der besten Fischgerichte überhaupt


----------



## Naish82 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Also ich bin da recht puristisch veranlagt.
Filetieren, Salz,Pfeffer und Mehl  und in Butter braten. 
Wahnsinnig lecker, nur ü 75 sollten sie schon sein, damit es nicht so ein Riesen Krampf mit den Gräten ist. 
Dazu n schönen Salat...


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Mulich schrieb:


> Irgendwie verliere ich die Hecht nach dem Abhaken immer wieder. Das Anlanden einiger Fische bereitet mir immer noch Schwierigkeiten. ..obwohl ich das natürlich nicht will!!!



Ich bin auch immer sehr ungeschickt. :m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

auch mir fallen die miesten Hechte nach dem abhaken wieder aus versehen ins Wasser weil ich so erschöpft von dem Drill bin. Gelegentlich geht mal einer mit. Der wird filetiert und, ganz wichtig, die Haut entfernt, da diese meist für den Typischen, mehr oder weniger strengen Hecht Geschmack verantwortlich ist.
Das ganze passiert auch nur mit Größen um die 70cm wegen Gräten usw...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Ich esse schon mal gerne Hechte (mit Speck gespickt und mit Kräutern gefüllt aus dem Ofen prima), aber definitiv nicht jeden Hecht.

So, wie ich auch beim Fang anderer Arten verfahre und da jeweils selbst situativ entscheide

--> ich will weder alles ausnahmslos entnehmen noch alles ausnahmslos zurücksetzen müssen.


----------



## mieze691 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

kalt räuchern #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Den Großteil der Hechte setze ich wieder zurück. Ich angel überwiegend in den Niederlanden, da sieht man es nicht gerne, wenn man Fisch mit nimmt.

Mitgenommen wird in der Regel nur das, was wegen unglücklicher Umstände nicht überlebt oder überleben wird. Bei der Menge an Angeltagen reicht das mehr als aus.

Der Hecht wird dann auch filetiert und ganz simpel gebraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Wer den Hechtgeschmack etwas abmildern möchte oder die Restgräten weghaben, dem seien Klößchen oder Buletten empfohlen:
[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]

Mir schmecken am besten die zwischen 3 und 5 Pfund, sind auch am besten zu verarbeiten.
Größere nehm ich nur, wenn kein zurücksetzen möglich (verletzt etc.)..


----------



## Deep Down (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Bosses Hecht! Eines der besten Fischgerichte überhaupt



Wenn man denn mal einen essen muss, ist Bosses Hechtrezept für die Zubereitung erste Wahl!#6


----------



## Lil Torres (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Bosses Hecht! Eines der besten Fischgerichte überhaupt



absoluter favorit!! :k


----------



## arnichris (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Also ich versteh die Meisten von euch nicht.... sind fast jedes Jahr mindestens 1-2 mal in Schweden. Da haben sie einen sehr sehr guten Hechtbestand aber auch die Schweden mögen meistens keinen Hecht - obwohl der echt lecker ist.

Wir filetieren die Fische und häuten die Filets. Dann werden die Filets gewaschen und in kleinere Stücke geschnitten (dann sind sie schneller gar) und in Ei, Mehl und Semmelbröse paniert und in einer heißen Pfanne in Öl wie Schnitzelchen rausgebraten. 
Schmeckt wahnsinnig gut und ich bin mir sicher, die Hälfte von euch würde keinen Unterschied zu gekauftem Seelachs oder Dorsch etc. merken


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer den Hechtgeschmack etwas abmildern möchte oder die Restgräten weghaben, dem seien Klößchen oder Buletten empfohlen:
> [youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]
> 
> Mir schmecken am besten die zwischen 3 und 5 Pfund, sind auch am besten zu verarbeiten.
> Größere nehm ich nur, wenn kein zurücksetzen möglich (verletzt etc.)..



 wem der Hechtgeschmack nicht zusagt ,sollte drauf verzichten ,gerade das macht doch das besondere aus .#6


----------



## Trickyfisher (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Den Hecht (geht aber auch mit anderen Fischen, zB. großen Forellen) ausnehmen und schuppen. Dann innen und aussen salzen, pfeffern und ein bischen zitronieren, dann ebenfalls innen und aussen mit Butterflocken belegen, in Alufolie einpacken und ab ins Backrohr.
Nachdem er schön weich ist (kommt auf die Größe an), vorsichtig den entstandenen Saft abgießen und mit Creme Fraiche und Weißwein eine Soß anrühren.
Dazu noch Petersielkartoffeln und "bon appetite".


----------



## Purist (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



arnichris schrieb:


> Schmeckt wahnsinnig gut und ich bin mir sicher, die Hälfte von euch würde keinen Unterschied zu gekauftem Seelachs oder Dorsch etc. merken



Gehäutet und gut gesalzen ist dem wirklich so, weil sogar die Konsistenz nah an beliebte Seefische heranreicht, deswegen verstehe ich diejenigen aber auch nicht, die Hecht für igitt halten. 

Natürlich, wer ihn geschuppt und nicht entschleimt mit Speck garniert und in seiner Suppe im Backrohr schwimmen lässt, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn der trotz Schweinezusatz anschließend nach Schleim und Gewässer schmeckt.


----------



## PAFischer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Also wenn ich mal einen aus Wasser bekomme, und das ist mit diesen glitschigen Zeitgenossen gepaart mit meiner Ungeschicktheit meist einfach nicht zu meistern #c|supergri, dann entweder nach Bosses Art, oder in eine Kruste aus süßem Senf, oder auch sehr lecker schön paniert und gewürzt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Erstaunlich wieiele Leute sich hier ungeschickt anstellen und Fische ungewollt zurücksetzen. Ist mir noch nie passiert, ich setze zurück was immer ich will.

Erstaunlich weiterhin, das hier von den "aus den Händen Glitscher" nie einen Hecht so hakt, das dieser kaum eine Überlebenschance hat. Das passiert sogar mir und ich fange wirklich wenig Hechte.


----------



## Tinca52 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Bravo und Respekt!


----------



## Tinca52 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Seltenheit dieses Fisches in unseren Gewässern kommt er dahin wo er hingehört, zurück ins Wasser...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Bravo und Respekt#6

     Gruß Achim


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich weiterhin, das hier von den "aus den Händen Glitscher" nie einen Hecht so hakt, das dieser kaum eine Überlebenschance hat. Das passiert sogar mir und ich fange wirklich wenig Hechte.



Ich fange mehr als 70% meiner Hechte mit Naturköder und hatte in den vergangenen 10 Jahren keinen einzigen, der nicht überlebt hätte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Der wird filetiert und, ganz wichtig, die Haut entfernt, da diese meist für den Typischen, mehr oder weniger strengen Hecht Geschmack verantwortlich ist.



 Und genau diesen Hechtgeschmack finde ich extrem lecker. Aber mag halt nicht jeder.


----------



## warenandi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Meine letzten 15 Hechte habe ich alle mitgenommen. Die meisten sind schon verdaut. Zubereitet hauptsächlich im Ofen!


----------



## Bewu1982 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Seltenheit dieses Fisches in unseren Gewässern kommt er dahin wo er hingehört, zurück ins Wasser...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Ich setze Hechte auch wieder zurück. Zum einen finde ich es einen schönen Fisch, zum anderen fange ich recht selten einen. Erweckt in mir den Eindruck der Arterhaltung.

 An der Mosel fange ich eher Zander, diese nehme ich in der Regel auch mit, sofern sie das Mindestmaß haben. Da dürfen es auch mal 2 oder 3 an einem Tag sein, da es an der Mosel kein Fanglimit für Zander gibt.


----------



## Purist (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Ich setze Hechte auch wieder zurück. Zum einen finde ich es einen schönen Fisch, zum anderen fange ich recht selten einen. Erweckt in mir den Eindruck der Arterhaltung.



Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden, ich fange mehr Hechte als alles andere. Da nimmt man eben ein paar Exemplare pro Jahr mit, 2-5 Stück pro Angeltag sind's dann aber auch nicht, obwohl das ginge.


----------



## Bewu1982 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden, ich fange mehr Hechte als alles andere. Da nimmt man eben ein paar Exemplare pro Jahr mit, 2-5 Stück pro Angeltag sind's dann aber auch nicht, obwohl das ginge.



Ist ja auch ok. Wie gesagt die Mosel ist Zanderrevier, daher recht wenig Hechte. Und die lasse ich wieder schwimmen.
 Da ich meist nur mit Gummifisch am Bleikopf fische und seltenst einen Angst-Drilling dazu packe ist das kein Problem.

 Aber weil ab und an einer drankommt, komm ich ums Stahlvorfach nicht rum, sonst würde ich das auch weglassen:q


----------



## kreuzass (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Essen. Und zwar alle verzehrbaren. Warum? Bin sehr selten gezielt auf Hecht unterwegs und daher zieh ich auch so gut wie keine aus dem Wasser. Bin vllt. 1-2x im Jahr auf Hecht aus. Und dann muss ich auch noch einen fangen.

Zubereitung:
In der Pfanne mit "wassodaist" oder "woraufichbockhabundwaspasst". Bin da sehr flexibel und auch experimentierfreudig. An einem verhunzten Filet arbeite ich noch (Geschmack) und auch am Filetieren.


----------



## boot (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

*Zutaten*

  						  							 								 									 										1 Hecht   ca. 1,5 kg, küchenfertig 												 										 									 								  	 	 					 								 									 										 									 									  										 		 		 								 													Zitronensaft  												 										 									  		 						  							 								 									 										 									 									  	 				 					 												 													Salz und Pfeffer 4 EL									  			 						  										 												 													Butter  												 		 			 					 									 								  							 								 									 										1 Große  Zwiebel1  									 									  										 												 													 Lorbeerblatt   												 										 									 								  							 					 			 									  										250 ml									 									  										 									 			 										 			saure Sahne  												 										 									 							 	  							 				 				 									 										1 Tasse Zwieback, fein  zerbröselt 												 										 		 							 								  							 								  									 										4 EL Käse gerieben


 	Zubereitung...........


_Den Fisch mit  Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Fisch  mit   Butter, Zwiebel und  Lorbeer in eine flache Auflaufform legen. Im    vorgeheizten Backofen bei  200° von beiden Seiten anbraten. Sahne,    Zwieback und Käse mischen und  über den Fisch geben. Ca. 30 Min. im Ofen    fertig backen._


----------



## Checco (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Meine Hechte setze ich zurück, angele überwiegend in den Niederlanden und da wird das gerne gesehen.
 Den letzten Hecht den ich mitgenommen habe ist bestimmt schon 6 oder 7 Jahre her.
 Ist aber auch nicht mein Zielfisch...


----------



## Haumieze (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

C&R und fertsch...:m


----------



## boot (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

:mJa jeder so wie er es denkt.


----------



## weserangler (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Die maßigen Exemplare (ab 50cm) abknüppeln#q und Frikkadunsen von machen!
Nein, kleiner Scherz - Hechte nehme ich zwischen zwei und drei Stück pro Jahr mit und zwar nur zwischen 65 cm und ca. 75 cm.
In 2015 allerdings keinen Einzigen entnommen...


----------



## mr-echolot (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

Sie werden alle wieder zurückgesetzt,warum,bevor ich Sie im Kescher hatte,haben Sie beim Drill alles gegeben,deshalb setze ich Sie wieder zurück.#h

mr-echolot


----------



## kreuzass (5. März 2016)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Hechten?*

|rolleyes


----------

